# Replacement for Klipsch Promedia 2.1



## kiddagoat (Oct 21, 2015)

Alright all...   I need some assistance in getting some replacement speakers for my Klipsch Promedia set.  After probably close to 8 years they finally called it quits.  

I had one of the speaker terminals break somehow so I couldn't secure the connection to one of my speakers.  I bought a new terminal block for $30 and installed it.  Everything seemed good, listened to some music, watched a video or two, and after about 2-3 hours when I was done using them;  I started getting a random snap, crackle, and pop sound from them before silence despite having my SBX set for my headphones.  I know the amplifier boarded roasted something because I caught whiff of that magical scent of burnt electronics.  I switched over to the speakers, ran the SBX channel test and very very soft low sounds came from the one speaker and the other one sounded normal but with a much lower volume than before.

Looked inside and all the fuses were intact.  Could not narrow down the problem because everything else aside from the speaker terminals is not easily serviceable.  I called Klipsch and they want $90 for a new amplifier board.  So by the time I add the $30 and spend the $90, I am at a brand new set of Promedias if I want them.  

Can't complain about the speakers really, lasted a very long time, just sorta sucks they died shortly after being repaired and sounding fine otherwise.  

I know the newer revision of them doesn't have the dedicated transformer for power and most of the internals are handed through revised ICs instead of the various circuit boards.  The overall subwoofer weighs 8 lbs less.  

I dunno if I should try to just get the newer revision or maybe look at something else.


----------



## Moofachuka (Oct 21, 2015)

try to bake the board it might work.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2015)

Moofachuka said:


> try to bake the board it might work.



Not if it released the magic smoke. Burnt electronics is usually something else.

You could try to tear them down and see what caused it. With any luck it's something you can replace.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 21, 2015)

I just had to replace my Logitech Z-5300's and was going to grab the Corsair SP2500's. I didn't feel like spending $300 unless I went with a receiver and some bookshelfs but the wife said NO.   I went with the Z623's and actually pretty happy with them.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2015)

What about studio monitors? They seem to offer good sound for the money.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 21, 2015)

I have some Thonet & Vander - RÄTSEL BLUETOOTH 2.1 speakers and they sound good.
They, also, have a non Bluetooth version of the RÄTSEL.
And, they have a whole lot of other different styles and features.
And, I think they are reasonably priced...  Thonet & Vander website

I, also, use the Logitech Z623, which are in the same price area $119.99 (on-sale @ Amazon, regularly 149.99usd); and, I like the sound they give, too.

Now, I have different taste in systems, if you go high end and higher price point...


----------



## Kursah (Oct 21, 2015)

Build your own 2.1 setup and get a receiver. IMO far better overall plus you can get a 5.x or 7.x receiver and be ready to upgrade.

I went with a Denon AVR-1613 + Pioneer SB21 speakers + Dayton SUB100 10" Powered sub.... blew away everything I've used since and still sounds amazing years later.  Yes it is a bigger and bulkier combo...you can get an Emotiva amp that is smaller, you could go for smaller monitor-style speakers and get a 6" or 8" sub. The choice is yours and you'll totally thank yourself later.

IMHO, I haven't heard many budget/affordable PC speaker systems that sounded much better than my oooooooooold Logitech X-230's that I bought refurbished almost 10 years ago now. Granted I did say budget...I'm sure your Klipsch blow em out of the water. 

Just food for thought from someone that went the route from PC speakers to something better... it's totally worth it IMO. But that depends on your needs, budget, patience, and willingness to piece it all together yourself.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2015)

kiddagoat said:


> Alright all...   I need some assistance in getting some replacement speakers for my Klipsch Promedia set.  After probably close to 8 years they finally called it quits.
> 
> I had one of the speaker terminals break somehow so I couldn't secure the connection to one of my speakers.  I bought a new terminal block for $30 and installed it.  Everything seemed good, listened to some music, watched a video or two, and after about 2-3 hours when I was done using them;  I started getting a random snap, crackle, and pop sound from them before silence despite having my SBX set for my headphones.  I know the amplifier boarded roasted something because I caught whiff of that magical scent of burnt electronics.  I switched over to the speakers, ran the SBX channel test and very very soft low sounds came from the one speaker and the other one sounded normal but with a much lower volume than before.
> 
> ...



A kindred spirit!  I've got both the 2.1's (for my PC) and the 5.1's for my home audio system.  The 5.1's stopped working after a move and it turned out a MOSFET needed to be replaced according to an online forum.  I sucked it up and shelled out over $100 with shipping, sent to Klipsch and came back within 2 weeks working like new.  Yea, probably not worth repairing the 2.1's

You could go with @Kursah suggestion and even re-use the Klipsch L&R satellites.  I'm pretty sure they have 8ohm impedance, but probably aren't rated high enough for wattage so you'd need to be careful.

Hard choice!  The new ones look like they have good reviews... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 21, 2015)

I am looking at the pictures and some of the reviews for the newer revision.....

http://www.amazon.com /gp/customer-reviews/R1ZZXYYLS55096/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000062VUO  **Close the space after Amazon.com**  Not linking properly for some reason. 

They seemed to have gutted this system fairly well.  The more recent reviews are that as well rated at the older revision of it.  Seems like Klipsch started to cheap out on this particular set about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 21, 2015)

kiddagoat said:


> I am looking at the pictures and some of the reviews for the newer revision.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com /gp/customer-reviews/R1ZZXYYLS55096/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000062VUO  **Close the space after Amazon.com**  Not linking properly for some reason.
> 
> They seemed to have gutted this system fairly well.  The more recent reviews are that as well rated at the older revision of it.  Seems like Klipsch started to cheap out on this particular set about 3-4 years ago.



Go for used on eBay?  I haven't had a chance to look and see what's out there...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2015)

Real shame that i but do you have a TV repair shop or some thing close by as they might be willing to help you for less, The other shame is i bet the speakers them self's work just fine. 

I bet the new revised ones are not made the same at all even more so if the sub is like 8lbs lighter.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2015)

Ive had my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 for about 8 years. Still working great. They will be hard to match in quality. Corsair has some gaming 2.1 speakers


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 22, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Real shame that i but do you have a TV repair shop or some thing close by as they might be willing to help you for less, The other shame is i bet the speakers them self's work just fine.
> 
> I bet the new revised ones are not made the same at all even more so if the sub is like 8lbs lighter.



I looked around at some local shops, they want at a minimum $60-$80 just to take a look and then parts and labor.  Just doesn't seem worth it really.  So I will be looking at some new ones.  I just need to decide if I want to get something local or be patient to order something online.  

Thonet and Vander looks to have some promising offerings, seems they just started getting into the US market.  They aren't too badly priced.  I wouldn't mind spending upwards of $200 on some speakers.  If I didn't already have the sound card I have, I would piece a system together myself.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 22, 2015)

We have the $149 Klipsch ProMedia 2.1, and also the $119 Logitech Z623 system (2.1) -- they seem comparable.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2015)

FYI, there's a place in Michigan that Klipsch recommends sending broken ProMedia speakers to for servicing.  They have a fixed-rate repair fee (probably the $90) if memory serves and service guarantee.  I sent the board from my 5.1 speakers there and they didn't completely fix the issue.  I had to send it back (only paid S&H) and the second time was the charm.  They've been as good as new ever since.  It cost about $150 I think.

I have the "new ones" and I have no complaints about them really.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 22, 2015)

It's so hard these days to get decent 2.1 PC speakers. Most companies that used to have them changed to stupid wireless garbage for mobile phones...

Just look at Altec Lansing. Once company with great PC speakers now only selling plastic bluetooth junk. Same with Creative for the most part. And Logitech just never was up there. Great bass but rather crappy audio in general.

I wonder how Corsair speakers stack up. On paper they are quite decent...


----------



## Frick (Oct 22, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's so hard these days to get decent 2.1 PC speakers. Most companies that used to have them changed to stupid wireless garbage for mobile phones...



Which is why I've read good things about studio monitors. M-Audio AV42 and the like. You often don't get a bass knob though, but those I find suspicios.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd still want a subwoofer, because that's exactly what monitors always lack. They aren't designed to amplify things...


----------



## flmatter (Oct 22, 2015)

http://www.m-audio.com/products/browse/category/reference-monitors

I have a set of M-Audio AV-30 speakers at work that sound amazing.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm using two sets of JBL Creature II speaker systems. The sound is OK with me and they were fairly inexpensive at Costco in 2006.


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 24, 2015)

I decided to get some Thonet and Vander Ratsel.  I am loving the wood finish and look of actual bookshelf speakers.  The range is pretty solid for computer speakers and they fill my office nicely.  No complaints so far aside from maybe that the speaker wire could have been a bit longer.


----------



## Rockarola (Oct 24, 2015)

kiddagoat said:


> I decided to get some Thonet and Vander Ratsel.  I am loving the wood finish and look of actual bookshelf speakers.  The range is pretty solid for computer speakers and they fill my office nicely.  No complaints so far aside from maybe that the speaker wire could have been a bit longer.



I would have recommended looking in hi-fi stores. Quite a few audiophile brands also makes amplified speakers, with audiophile sound. I don't know Thonet & Vandel speakers, but since you are happy I'd say mission accomplished. ☺
Another poster also mentioned getting a proper amp and some good speakers...you can get some rather good amps in a very small size, so you might want to keep that option in mind for the next time ☺


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2015)

I just got some Polks, a Power amplifier and called it a day. lol
I sold my Logitech Z2300(great 2.1) to a friend. None of these companies make the quality products they use to.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/munrosonic-egg/munro-sonic-egg-100-system


how about these?  If I only had a spare $1800 + shipping for them.  They look cool though

The rastel's look cool, the Dass looked neat too


----------



## xorbe (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry but those aren't worth anything near $1800.


----------



## TC-man (Oct 25, 2015)

You could consider this one: HiVi Swan M Series M10

Hear good things about this 2.1 speakers at Head-fi.


----------

